
The smiley of butterfly on iPhone is a dead one. How can we change it? - punnerud
This article is postet before, on the difference between alive and dead butterflies:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;emilydamstra.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;please-enough-dead-butterflies&#x2F;<p>How can we change the icon to one that is alive?
======
Talbotson
Move along.

